#  > Dating >  > Vrouw zoekt Man >  Lief klein Meisje zoekt Haar grote Langen Knuffelbeer!!! Waar ben je!!!??

## Styliste28

Asslamoe alykoem,




Waar ben je grote knuffelbeer!!?? heb nog steeds me grote lieve knuffelbeer niet gevonden!! Ik zal me maar even aan je voorstellen...


Ik ben een vrouw van 28 jaar, studerend aan de mode academie en heb daarnaast een eigen onderneming. Ik woon bij mijn ouders thuis, kom uit een goede familie, Arabisch sprekend ,lief, serieus, verzorgd, gelovig, gezellig,zorgzaam, straight to the pointe, spontaan en met het hart op de juiste plaats elhamdl. 
Ik hou van gezelligheid, bios, uiteten, wandelingen maken, strand etc.
Ik heb nu een leeftijd bereikt waardoor ik anders naar t leven ben gaan kijk en ook echt klaar ben voor het huwelijk insha allah. Ik ben dus niet opzoek naar een relatie. Aangezien de meeste serieuze mannen met werk/studie bezig zijn kom je deze niet tegen. Daarom probeer ik het via deze weg bie idni Allah swt. Hoop alleen niet dat ik hier spijt van krijg? Heb hier lang over nagedacht en heb dus toch maar deze poging gewaagd (geer insha allah). 
Verder ben ik 158, getint, donker bruine ogen zwart krullend haar en heb een slank postuur. 


Ik zoek een man die weet wat hij wilt en weet waar hij staat in het leven, verder kijkt dan alleen vandaag en vooruitstrevend is. Ik ben niet van plan mijn te verliezen in eindeloze afspraakjes die nergens naartoe leiden. Ik wil graag iemand die bij me past en die ook een leuke toekomst wil opbouwen, (met de wil van allah swt) op wie ik kan bouwen en vertrouwen en andersom. Wat jou voor mij de perfecte match maakt is het feit dat je van lachen houdt, intelligent, gelovig bent, serieus, open, zorgzaam en je bezit een gezonde dosis humor en staat je mannetje. Mij en me familie met respect behandelt, niet rookt en drinkt. Een leuke jongeman tussen de 28-32. Verzorgd, leuk gekleed is, hou van een man die sportief gebouwd is en180 is (liefst langer).


wa alikoem salaam. :Smilie:  :knipoog:  


*Ps: ben niet in voor spelletjes en rare pms of pms met 3 woorden reageer ik niet op. Zie graag pms met inhoud en anders ga je regelrecht de prullenbak in.*

----------


## cendy

och styliste28 ik ben ook even groot als u met krullend haar

ale ik wens je echt veeeeeeeeeeel succes zuster

----------


## Styliste28

*Salaam ogtie,

wat leuk! Heel erg dank voor je succes wensen! lieverd. Allah ie deer lie fiha el geer insha allah...*



> och styliste28 ik ben ook even groot als u met krullend haar
> 
> ale ik wens je echt veeeeeeeeeeel succes zuster

----------


## marfat21

Ik wens je veel succes en veel plezier toe meisje! Vrouw zoekt man

----------


## Styliste28

*Choekran agie!* 




> Ik wens je veel succes en veel plezier toe meisje! Vrouw zoekt man

----------


## jamaldin

styliste,

llah ijib lek shi rajel zwin, kbir, 3endoe krullen, drejef, 7loe o igwani. ewa goeli amin

tbarek llah 3li llah ik je3tik li ketmenaj

----------


## Styliste28

*Amien yarbie choekran! tanta allah ie a3tik lie tminitie oe jieblek chie mra saliha insha allah.*



> styliste,
> 
> llah ijib lek shi rajel zwin, kbir, 3endoe krullen, drejef, 7loe o igwani. ewa goeli amin
> 
> tbarek llah 3li llah ik je3tik li ketmenaj

----------


## FatimaZahra_

> Ik wens je veel succes en veel plezier toe meisje! Vrouw zoekt man


Och, laten je moeder en zussen nou net de voorpagina sieren. Jij bent zeker de financierder van de 'familieonderneming'?

----------


## moslim1979

> [B]Asslamoe alykoem,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Waar ben je grote knuffelbeer!!?? heb nog steeds me grote lieve knuffelbeer niet gevonden!! Ik zal me maar even aan je voorstellen...
> 
> 
> Ik ben een vrouw van 28 jaar, studerend aan de mode academie en heb daarnaast een eigen onderneming. Ik woon bij mijn ouders thuis, kom uit een goede familie, Arabisch sprekend ,lief, serieus, verzorgd, gelovig, gezellig,zorgzaam, straight to the pointe, spontaan en met het hart op de juiste plaats elhamdl. 
> ...



salaam alikom ochti en grote knuffelbeer is 1m95 lang genoeg hihi subhanellah ik dacht dat ik enkel zo ben romantich graag knufflen zou het nooit beu worden blooss

----------


## Styliste28

> salaam alikom ochti en grote knuffelbeer is 1m95 lang genoeg hihi subhanellah ik dacht dat ik enkel zo ben romantich graag knufflen zou het nooit beu worden blooss


Mooie lengte voor een man. Maar een man moet voor mij echt heeel wat meer bezitten dan alleen lengte. Thnx voor je reactie.

----------


## kamal29

salaam aleikum,
ga kort mezelf voorstellen,heb je al een idee van mij,ben29,woon alleen in antwerpen,van beroep ben ik een dakwerker,ik doe heel veel zink werk,en doe het met passie,wa toch belangrijk is vind ik....van hobby doe ik fitness of hoe je da ook wilt noemen,eet heel graag,kook ook graag,de rest ontdek je mss later......over mijn geloof,ben gelovig,maar nizo opgevoed spijtig genoeg.....en wie weet krijg ik een kans van u omdat te verwezenlijken.......en zijn nog dingens die ik je mss wil vertellen.....we zien wel.......beslama

----------


## Styliste28

choekran voor je reactie maar zie dat je een dochter hebt. En dat heb k liever niet. Allah ie kimel a"lik bel geer wa sa3da insha allah.



> salaam aleikum,
> ga kort mezelf voorstellen,heb je al een idee van mij,ben29,woon alleen in antwerpen,van beroep ben ik een dakwerker,ik doe heel veel zink werk,en doe het met passie,wa toch belangrijk is vind ik....van hobby doe ik fitness of hoe je da ook wilt noemen,eet heel graag,kook ook graag,de rest ontdek je mss later......over mijn geloof,ben gelovig,maar nizo opgevoed spijtig genoeg.....en wie weet krijg ik een kans van u omdat te verwezenlijken.......en zijn nog dingens die ik je mss wil vertellen.....we zien wel.......beslama

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## freak76

Sorry maar je bent heel kort en kleine, ik ben 1.79 ik vind je heel klein en bovendien zo lekker knuffelen zal moeilijk worden. 28 is een stukje oud maar maakt niet uit. ik ken iemand nog langer dan me 196 als je wil dan kan ik bemidelen.

----------


## Styliste28

Salaam,

ik ben ook klein dus daar hoef je geen sorry voor te zeggen. Maar zoals ik al eerder ergens in mijn topic gezet heb is lengte niet het enige waar k naar kijk een man moet heel wat meer in zn mars hebben dan alleen langer dan 180. Maar goed smaken verschillen nu eenmaal. Allah ie deer lie fiha el geer.

Bedankt voor je reactie.

wa alikoem salaam wr wt wb.





> Sorry maar je bent heel kort en kleine, ik ben 1.79 ik vind je heel klein en bovendien zo lekker knuffelen zal moeilijk worden. 28 is een stukje oud maar maakt niet uit. ik ken iemand nog langer dan me 196 als je wil dan kan ik bemidelen.

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## pretender007

heb je tropic gelezen , en zie dat je verschillende dingen wil heb ze getelt het zijn er een stuk of dertig . wat wil je nu echt? kies aub 3 belangrijke en laat de rest staan .


wens je echt veel geluk toe.

----------


## xx onbekend xx

[QUOTE=pretender007;4066545]heb je tropic gelezen , en zie dat je verschillende dingen wil heb ze getelt het zijn er een stuk of dertig . wat wil je nu echt? kies aub 3 belangrijke en laat de rest...



hoef toch niet ! zo heeft ze juist meer kans. waarom 3 kiezen !! als ze alleen 3 dingen belangrijk vind dan had ze de rest niet geschreven ... iedereen doet zijn ding op zijn eigen manier .

----------


## Styliste28

[quote=xx onbekend xx;4066929]


> heb je tropic gelezen , en zie dat je verschillende dingen wil heb ze getelt het zijn er een stuk of dertig . wat wil je nu echt? kies aub 3 belangrijke en laat de rest...





> *hoef toch niet ! zo heeft ze juist meer kans. waarom 3 kiezen !! als ze alleen 3 dingen belangrijk vind dan had ze de rest niet geschreven ... iedereen doet zijn ding op zijn eigen manier .*


\

Choekran ogtie goed gezegd. :knipoog:

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## xx onbekend xx

Choekran ogtie goed gezegd. :knipoog: [/QUOTE]

graag gedaan  :Smilie:  ik wens je heel veel succes ochti

----------


## Styliste28

Amien yarbie choekran. :knipoog: 




> Choekran ogtie goed gezegd.




graag gedaan  :Smilie:  ik wens je heel veel succes ochti[/QUOTE]

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## pretender007

salaam aleikum 

en heb je hem al gevonden die ware . 
zal je uit je droom halen . de ware bestaat niet geloof me . 
en de meeste vrouwen hier die hun droom man zoeken en vinden zal meer dan de helft teleur worden gesteldt. geloof me . en jij kleine meid bent zo lief maar toch vrezen ze jou .
kleine vrouwen staan bekend om hun vurig heid en treurig heid . groetjes .

----------


## mr perfect

[email protected] ... voeg me toe en ontdek zelf.

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## zina_oujda20

hoi hoi,
mijn broer is perfect voor jou hahahaah.
dat meen ik echt als ik het zo lees is het net alsof het over me broer gaat.
hij is alleen wel half frans maar verdr zijn leven lang bijna marokaans opgevoed.
wij zijn ook arb,best vrij opgevoed maar respect voor ons geloof (allah s.w.t).
inshallah lah zber lek rajel mezjen.

laat mensen lekker hun oordeel trekken,het is jou ding en daar hebben deze mensen niks over te zeggen!!!
het is hoe jij het wilt!

ik hoop wat van je te horen kunnen we elkaar prive berichten sturen is wat persoonlijker,niemand hoeft het te lezen, je hebt hun reactie niet nodig. 

groetjes fatima.
beslema gtie

----------


## Styliste28

Zie je je pm. :Smilie: 





> hoi hoi,
> mijn broer is perfect voor jou hahahaah.
> dat meen ik echt als ik het zo lees is het net alsof het over me broer gaat.
> hij is alleen wel half frans maar verdr zijn leven lang bijna marokaans opgevoed.
> wij zijn ook arb,best vrij opgevoed maar respect voor ons geloof (allah s.w.t).
> inshallah lah zber lek rajel mezjen.
> 
> laat mensen lekker hun oordeel trekken,het is jou ding en daar hebben deze mensen niks over te zeggen!!!
> het is hoe jij het wilt!
> ...

----------


## said306

hoi salaam ..ik ben man32 jaar ik had nog vraag ben je nog maagd als dat kan vraag

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## pretender007

nog niet aan de man . mmmm merkwaardig als je toch lief en goed bent en weet wat je wil , heb je toch sneller een man . trouw met een andere ras staat je beter .

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## moha from belgium

selaam styliste,kben mohamed,kben 28 jaar afkomstig van belgie,mss beetje te ver,ma ik heb ook een oproep gedaan hier op maroc . nl, ik ben momenteel ook op zoek naar iemand serieus om een toekomst op te bouwen,kben 1M93 en ben wel aan de slanke lichaamsbouw maar ben sportief, sorry ik ben er nie goed in in mezelf te beschrijven,in ieder geval,khoop zo snel mogelijk een reactie
beslemma

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## marouan30

Zoals je kunt zien ben ik al vroeg wakker, las je bericht en vond dat je duidelijk was, je weet wat je wilt. Je berichje sprak me erg aan, vandaar deze reactie. 

Ik ben marouan 30 jaar oud, en woonachtig in het zuiden van het land. Ik heb sinds 4 jaar een eigen restaurant en doe daar nog wat dingen bij. Dus een druk leven. 

Ik ben 1.83 lang, goed postuur weeg 82 kg sportief gebouwd. Kort zwart haar, groene ogen, licht getint en de rest mag jij zelf ondekken. Ik sta open voor een marokkaanse meid, die aan haar toekomst wil werken. 

Bijzonderheden: Hou van eerlijkheid, mensen die liegen kan ik niet uitstaan
wees je zelf, en probeer je te geven.
doe je niet anders voor dat je bent
Hou niet van dat kinderachtige gedoe
Ga ook niet op msn, wil telefoonisch contact en dan kunnen we kijken hoe of wat. 
ga geen foto opsturen, en verwacht dit ook niet van jouw
voor de rest moet je er goed uizien, 
Spreek het je aan, dan zal ik zeker een bericht terug sturen, anders wens ik je het allerbeste meid. 

Groetjes Marouan

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## shagi

hoi wil met je contact aales je wil ben op zoek dating  :wohaa:  :wohaa:  :maf2:

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## bomberman

Ik ben niet lang, maar heb wel een lange lul

----------


## Styliste28

....

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## chafik72

het wil maar niet lukken meid?

----------


## Styliste28

Geduld is een schone zaak!! :Wink: 





> het wil maar niet lukken meid?

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

Wa a3likoem salaam meid,

hamdl goed hoop met jou ook. :maroc: 





> Sallam Ma3likom allemaal.
> Hoe is het hier met jullie ?
> 
> 
> 
> Groetjess

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## misry_123

nog opzoek naar hem?

----------


## wallid28

salam,lieve meid ik heet wallid ben 34 hbo heel gevoelig sportief 180 79 kg ,meid ik heb iets meegemaakt dat ik 10 jaar jaar niet aan relaties heb gedacht,en nu ik weer de zon zie schijnen, en weer kan lachen wil ik het daar op waagen,ik ben heel eerlijk en trouw en nu hou ik weer van het leven hopen dat we samen er samen van genieten ,danku veel geluk en groetjes wallid,ik hoor van je,m3a salama

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## gazaforlife

a sallaam o alikoum a ought
gewoon een vraagje 
en al iemand gevonden

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## ImadAchalhi

Salam,

Ik wil me graag even voorstellen.
Mijn naam is Laila (23) en ik ben via de site terecht gekomen op jouw berichtje.

Jouw verhaal sprak mij aan omdat je erg goed weet te vertellen wat je zoekt!
Ik heb een neef die net als jij in een fase verkeert waarin hij op zoek is naar een partner. Tot nu toe is hem dit niet gelukt omdat hij op zoek is naar een betrouwbare vrouw die gelovig is en die vooral zelfstandig is.Hij is iemand die een vrouw altijd in zijn waarde laat en waar je ook nog eens mee kan lachen.

Mijn neef Imad (29) heeft een klein bedrijfje, is altijd druk bezig met zijn zaken en wil nu graag settelen met een zorgzame vrouw.

Ben jij genintreseerd om in contact met hem te komen, dan hoor ik graag van je..Een foto per email kan ik naar je toesturen,

Beslama,

Laila

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## imran306

Toevallig! Ik heb ook een modeopleiding genoten en heb ook mijn eigen onderneming in rotterdam. Ik ben tevens ook nog eens 1.90 en weeg 85kg. graag zou ik mezelf aan je voorstellen.

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Styliste28

...

----------


## Trippin

Ik begrijp niets van die puntjes ... wat wil je daarmee zeggen?

----------


## mocro1

hoi styliste....salam

Ik heb je verhaal heel goed lezen..je bent direct,maar ook heel duidelijk en eerlijk en dat waardeer ik zeer,maar nu het volgende hihihi...ik heb goed over na gedacht.ik ben echt aan een serieuze relatie toe.ben dit losbandig leventje zat.ik ben er klaar voor,als het met iemand zou klikken.ik hou van lachen,wandelingtje aan de boulevard of ergens samen bakkie doen en nog vele andere leuke dingen.ik hou van eerlijkheid en wat ji ook zei...respect voor
elkaar en onze ouderen en familie.ik had hiervoor een eigenzaak,maar had er echt geen zin meer in.ik was dag en nacht weg.nu volg ik een opleiding.ben veel thuis.ik heb een mooi gezellig huisje,leuk autootje.verder ben ik weer drie dagen fitnessen.drink niet,rook af en toe sigaretje.maar ik ga er echt heel snel mee stoppen.ik heb nog zoveel te vertellen.....mocht je reageren,dan hoor je dat nog wel hihihi.ik wacht met spanning af....

bye:serieuze mocro.

----------


## mocro1

ewa waar blijf je nou met je antwwrd serieuze styliste????ik heb je een hele preek geschreven,maar je reageert niet

----------


## Styliste28

Bedankt voor je reactie, maar zie dat jij hier ook speciaal een account voor hebt aangemaakt..





> hoi styliste....salam
> 
> Ik heb je verhaal heel goed lezen..je bent direct,maar ook heel duidelijk en eerlijk en dat waardeer ik zeer,maar nu het volgende hihihi...ik heb goed over na gedacht.ik ben echt aan een serieuze relatie toe.ben dit losbandig leventje zat.ik ben er klaar voor,als het met iemand zou klikken.ik hou van lachen,wandelingtje aan de boulevard of ergens samen bakkie doen en nog vele andere leuke dingen.ik hou van eerlijkheid en wat ji ook zei...respect voor
> elkaar en onze ouderen en familie.ik had hiervoor een eigenzaak,maar had er echt geen zin meer in.ik was dag en nacht weg.nu volg ik een opleiding.ben veel thuis.ik heb een mooi gezellig huisje,leuk autootje.verder ben ik weer drie dagen fitnessen.drink niet,rook af en toe sigaretje.maar ik ga er echt heel snel mee stoppen.ik heb nog zoveel te vertellen.....mocht je reageren,dan hoor je dat nog wel hihihi.ik wacht met spanning af....
> 
> bye:serieuze mocro.

----------


## Styliste28

met de puntjes wil ik niks zeggen daarmee up ik alleen mijn topic..




> Ik begrijp niets van die puntjes ... wat wil je daarmee zeggen?

----------


## Styliste28

Choekran lieverd, amien yarbie insha allah... hahah klein maar fijn he... :Smilie: 
moge allah swt jou ook een goede lieve man schenken als jij er nog geen hebt?



> Up voor zo'n leuke oproep.
> inshAllah vind je een man naar je hart kleintje hahaha moet je horen wie het zegt ben ook maar 1.60

----------


## Styliste28

alles heeft zn tijd nodig he. :knipoog: 





> Nog steeds niemand?

----------


## Styliste28

....

----------


## Styliste28

blijkbaar omdat jij iemand bent die niet aan die eisen kan voldoen! Het zijn niet meer dan normale wensen! Ma kamel reer allah swt.. En een snol zie jij iedere ochtend in die spiegel voor je! wa a3likoem salaam..

----------


## P.L.O.STYLE

Succes meid ,, moge allah SWT jou de beste schenken waar je gelukkig en gezond mee leeft

----------


## Styliste28

Amien yarbie choekran brakalahoefiek agie! Jami3 el moslimien inshaAllah..





> Succes meid ,, moge allah SWT jou de beste schenken waar je gelukkig en gezond mee leeft

----------


## halfbloedjongen25

haha julie spooren niet jonge een vrouw die 28 is is overdatum dat betekent dst se in dr verleden haar benen heeft gespriedt en komen heilig praten terwijlje een vak doet die niet eens mang mode en styliste gedoe wees rieeel man wat een domheid

----------


## outaleb

salam zuster, ten eerste hoop ik voor u dat u de ware tegen komt, is wel grappig gezicht iemand van amper 1meter60 naast iemand van over de 1meter80
david en goliath, hij lijks=t vergeleken bij jou een reus weet je dat

----------


## Styliste28

amien choekran. Smaken verschillen he :knipoog: 




> salam zuster, ten eerste hoop ik voor u dat u de ware tegen komt, is wel grappig gezicht iemand van amper 1meter60 naast iemand van over de 1meter80
> david en goliath, hij lijks=t vergeleken bij jou een reus weet je dat

----------


## Styliste28

....

----------


## fatima a

Langs deze weg ben ik op zoek naar een Arabisch meisje/vrouw 18 tot 40jaar,
voor mijn broertje, hij is in nederland geboren en afgestudeerd en woont nu op zijn zelf vlak bij de ROC amsterdam Arena, samen denkt hij met een studerend dame en of werkend vrouw als je niet werkt komt dat wel het leven in gaan en kijken wat het brengt.

hij is heel lief en zachtaardig en nog eens knap...

mocht je hem willen leren kennen hoor ik dat wel,

misschien kunnen jullie het fijn onder 1 dak hebben


fatima

----------


## Ashraf31

Salaam Klein Prinsesje,

Ik heb jou berichtje aandachtig gelezen en wat je over jezelf verteld klinkt goed in mijn oren.
Je bent een zelfstandige vrouw, die precies weet wat ze wilt en uit een goed nest komt hmdl.

Ikzelf ben een 31 jarige jongeman die ook in de randdstad woont, verder hou ik me bezig met een fulltime baan en geniet ik graga van het levne, met grenzen natuurlijk.

Noch drink en rook ik en ben geen uitgaanstype...ik ga liever een hapje uit eten, naar de film, een leuk dagje weg en reizen....dus insha allah wil ik veel van de wereld zien samen met me vrouw insha allah.

Ik ben 1,79 normaal postuur, zwart kort haar en ben licht getint..ben van arabicshe komaf.
Ik kan me leuk kleden, trendy, eigentijds en leuk gecombineerd, nou dat komt wel overeen met jou leuke studie.

Heb je nog steeds interesse...voeg me dan toe op [email protected] ook ik ben hier nieuw en heb er weinig verstand van.

Groetjes

----------


## Jamal_South_Side

he en hoe ist met je? ik ben jongen van antwerpen. das men email: [email protected] je mag me emailen als je wilt? nog leuk weekend.

----------


## Styliste28

dank voor jullie reactie.

----------


## mocroboy013

Nog steeds niet gevonden ?Geduld is schone zaak....

----------

